# Too many cameras



## Desert Rose (Dec 26, 2016)

Well actually you can never have too many cameras, but this year I got too many of the same 2 cameras. I was given 4 D500's and 2 D5's this year by various clients and friends I have worked with this year. Even I don't like having too many of the same models so I gave away 2 of the D500's and a D5 to family members and one D500 to a local charity.

I kept one of each as I already had one of each model in inventory and thought it wouldn't hurt to keep a back up or lens holder of each one just in case.

Happy New Year, all.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 26, 2016)

Generous to you and your clients/friends.  In general, those aren't cheap original purchases.  I had to buy mine.


----------



## Overread (Dec 26, 2016)

Those are quite high end priced items to get 6 cameras like that all at once - some very generous clients and friends - I doubt many people here ever get close to that kind of situation. Still least you can keep a few for backups and then sell the others on for other equipment - no shame in that.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## pixmedic (Dec 26, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 26, 2016)

All those cameras and I don't think you've posted one picture on here


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 26, 2016)

480sparky said:


>



I thought about switching to Canon...


Desert Rose said:


> I wouldn't get rid of the Nikon gear you have but if you want to try Canon why would you have to get rid if it anyways, just add a Canon to your lineup.
> I have a few Nikons, a couple Canons, a Sony, a Samsung, a couple Fujis, and a few other assorted bodies and lots of lenses for all.
> I have never seen the sense in getting rid of gear to buy new gear. It's like books, just add more to the collection and buy bigger shelves.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 26, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> All those cameras and I don't think you've posted one picture on here


Probably just having trouble deciding which camera to use...

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 26, 2016)

A bit skeptical about anyone being given 10K in bodies in one year. Call me cynical but this story sounds a little tall in the tail.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 26, 2016)

zombiesniper said:


> A bit skeptical about anyone being given 10K in bodies in one year. Call me cynical but this story sounds a little tall in the tail.


It's all true... Just ask my wife... Morgan Fairchild.   Ya, that's the ticket...

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Rose (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol funny comments here. Thanks for those they made me chuckle because there are people that actually think that way.

Being a woman, I don't have a wife but my husband also got a laugh out of the Fairchild joke.

Anyways I got pulled away before I could finish my thought here yesterday.
The point I wanted to make is that even though I received other cameras as accessories for Christmas the duplication of these 2 models seemed to be more than a fluke.
To me it seems like these cameras must be the most gifted of this year.  That is given as gifts most often, so it made me wonder if sales people are just pushing them harder than other models in the line to non photographers or if there is another reason.
How many folks here received either of these cameras for Christmas this year? Was it an asked for by you gift or was it what the giver thought was a good choice on their own or with salesmen's help?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 27, 2016)

Desert Rose said:


> Being a woman, I don't have a wife but my husband also got a laugh out of the Fairchild joke.



I try not to judge.  



> Anyways I got pulled away before I could finish my thought here yesterday.
> The point I wanted to make is that even though I received other cameras as accessories for Christmas the duplication of these 2 models seemed to be more than a fluke.



Naturally I can't speak for everybody here but I'm still trying to wrap my head around the idea that folks seem to fall all over themselves to give you such expensive, high end cameras as gifts.  Sounds a lot like a guy who used to post here who talked about how he used to make a ton of money shooting expensive houses from a helicopter and then going to the people's door and selling them outrageously priced prints.  He used to talk a lot about this incredibly expensive 16,000+ lens he owned, what a  phenomenal photographer he was, etc...

And yet like you he never once posted a picture, provided a link so anyone could see his work, etc.  Just didn't pass the sniff test I'm afraid.



> How many folks here received either of these cameras for Christmas this year? Was it an asked for by you gift or was it what the giver thought was a good choice on their own or with salesmen's help?



I guess I hang out with the wrong crowd or something.  Nobody I know spends $6500 on me for Christmas, and I think if they did they'd probably stop and ask first, hey, do you actually need one of these because if not I'd hate to blow a small fortune on something your just going to end up giving away.


----------



## Overread (Dec 27, 2016)

Desert Rose said:


> Lol funny comments here. Thanks for those they made me chuckle because there are people that actually think that way.



You find it surprising that people are disbelieving of someone who gets nearly £18,000 worth of gifts at Christmas? Because yeah that is quite a vast figure for most people in the world - heck its likely close to their annual wage. Sure there's a tiny number who live in a world where that is a drop in the ocean but that's far from the normal - although even more abnormal (I would say) is having clients pay that much as a gift to a photographer. You might get a client pay that much once as a golden-hand-shake at the end of tenure but most clients would only shell out that much on needed equipment for  a specific shoot (even then they'd be more likely to rent than buy). 

So you are indeed the abnormal here living in a world of high money far beyond most peoples dreams - or you are making it up. Either or doesn't really matter which way...


----------



## b_twill (Dec 28, 2016)

Desert Rose said:


> How many folks here received either of these cameras for Christmas this year? Was it an asked for by you gift or was it what the giver thought was a good choice on their own or with salesmen's help?


Sorry, they are bit out of the $50 gift budget we have around here.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

Kinda sad really whatever the reason for it. 

I hope you get help. Or grow up. Both really.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 28, 2016)

As others commented, seems a little much. Have a question though. Why does this show up when you click on your profile page?? Is this a TPF error, or an intentional block of information?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 28, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> As others commented, seems a little much. Have a question though. Why does this show up when you click on your profile page?? Is this a TPF error, or an intentional block of information?
> View attachment 132271


I'm guessing privacy settings - try mine and let me know.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 28, 2016)

snowbear said:


> try mine and let me know.



Yup yours does the same thing, every one else pops up. Is that a privacy setting?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes -- "View your details on your profile page:"  It can be set to Members, People who follow me, all visitors, or turned off.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 28, 2016)

snowbear said:


> View your details on your profile page



Just did, I see it now. So the answer to my question above was it was an intentional block.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 28, 2016)

smoke665 said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > View your details on your profile page
> ...


Apparently, though I don't blame her, with those thousands and thousands of dollars of cameras.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 28, 2016)

she's banned anyway so...her profile probably doesnt matter too much now.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 28, 2016)

Ah.  On the ball, as usual.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 28, 2016)

Bada Bing, Bada Boom! LOL


----------



## Overread (Dec 28, 2016)

Yes he-she-it-whatever is banned for ban evasion (previously banned member)


----------



## kap55 (Dec 28, 2016)

Actually twice banned previously.  Desert Rose = Advanced Photo = Watchful

I don't know if there were others, but those three are the same person.


----------



## pixmedic (Dec 28, 2016)

kap55 said:


> Actually twice banned previously.  Desert Rose = Advanced Photo = Watchful
> 
> I don't know if there were others, but those three are the same person.



aka: piccell and foxfire as well


----------



## Nevermore1 (Dec 28, 2016)

Whoever it is they sure are determined.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 28, 2016)

talk about split personalities !!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 28, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> talk about split personalities !!


Maybe that why s/he was such a drop of sunshine on some other threads..


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 28, 2016)

kap55 said:


> Actually twice banned previously.  Desert Rose = Advanced Photo = Watchful
> 
> I don't know if there were others, but those three are the same person.


Rotfl.. so he/she/it was actually the "guy" who was bragging about there 16000 dollar lens shooting mansions from a helicopter I mentioned earlier in this thread.

Oh man, that's funny...

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 28, 2016)

But not KC something or other?


----------



## OGsPhotography (Dec 28, 2016)

Ah man I miss Watchful. LoL


----------



## Derrel (Dec 28, 2016)

kap55 said:


> Actually twice banned previously.  Desert Rose = Advanced Photo = Watchful
> 
> I don't know if there were others, but those three are the same person.





pixmedic said:


> kap55 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually twice banned previously.  Desert Rose = Advanced Photo = Watchful
> ...





snowbear said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > talk about split personalities !!
> ...



Wow...that explains a LOT!!!!


----------



## kap55 (Dec 28, 2016)

JonA_CT said:


> But not KC something or other?



I'm not familiar with KC???...  but if the shoe fits

I find it very puzzling that anyone would want to waste their life playing this type of game, especially when they are so easily unmasked.  What do they gain?


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 28, 2016)

kap55 said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> > But not KC something or other?
> ...


Well apparently several d5s and a boatload of d500s.

Wonder what it cost to have them all overnighted to the helipad...  lol

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 28, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> Ah man I miss Watchful.



He/she/it certainly new how to push the buttons to ruffle the feathers!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 28, 2016)

It was all mildly entertaining.  Too bad she/he/it is banned.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 28, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> It was all mildly entertaining.  Too bad she/he/it is banned.


Judging by previous events, I am quite sure they will be back.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 29, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > It was all mildly entertaining.  Too bad she/he/it is banned.
> ...



Yes.. but in what persona?  I think I actually liked the Watchful "Magnum PI" bit more than I liked the "Desert Rose" thing.  I mean honestly Desert Rose needed a lot more character development.  Not much depth there...

lol


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## snowbear (Dec 29, 2016)

Maybe they are really a time lord: each regeneration means a different look and personality.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 29, 2016)

Pull up a chair folks ... or a chaise longue

we've started the Psycho-Analysis phase !!


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 29, 2016)

So let me get this straight.  Desert Rose was banned from TPF for lying on the internet ... ? LOL


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 29, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> So let me get this straight.  Desert Rose was banned from TPF for lying on the internet ... ? LOL


yeah, but she/he/it wasn't being truthful about it !!


----------



## Gary A. (Dec 29, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight.  Desert Rose was banned from TPF for lying on the internet ... ? LOL
> ...


Ahhhh ... there's the rub.


----------



## otherprof (Dec 29, 2016)

Desert Rose said:


> Well actually you can never have too many cameras, but this year I got too many of the same 2 cameras. I was given 4 D500's and 2 D5's this year by various clients and friends I have worked with this year. Even I don't like having too many of the same models so I gave away 2 of the D500's and a D5 to family members and one D500 to a local charity.
> 
> I kept one of each as I already had one of each model in inventory and thought it wouldn't hurt to keep a back up or lens holder of each one just in case.
> 
> Happy New Year, all.


I'd like to borrow one of the D500's to take photos with my new Hubble telescope.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 29, 2016)

otherprof said:


> I'd like to borrow one of the D500's to take photos with my new Hubble telescope.



You got one of those for Christmas too?  Geez.  It would be nice to get something original as a gift at least once.. lol


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 29, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> otherprof said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to borrow one of the D500's to take photos with my new Hubble telescope.
> ...


Wheezers.
I already have two of 'em Hubbles.  Gifts from Russia, with Love.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 29, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Wheezers.
> I already have two of 'em Hubbles.  Gifts from Russia, with Love.



Mail order brides come with a bonus?

Huh..  guess maybe I shouldn't have tossed out that catalog.  Oh well...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Frank F. (Dec 29, 2016)

I pay for my own cameras.

I got a D5 from NPS to try and did not like it except for super high ISO shooting where she is second to none. 

I bought a D500 with grip in May, a 200-500 I did not keep, a 300PF I love and use a lot and a 1.4/105E which I adore.

Now I am waiting for the next D8xx with D5/D500 genes....


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 29, 2016)

I'm just trying to figure out what to do with the Koenigsegg, Porsche, Lamborghini, Bugatti and Ferrari I got for my birthday today.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 29, 2016)

Why, what ... ? Day of the living thread !!!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 29, 2016)

It's like the Leaderboard: the thread will take on a life of it's own.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2016)

Well with Advanced Photo having been banned, and now with Desert Rose having been banned, I don't know what the TPF crowd is going to do for its daily dose of humble-brags.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 29, 2016)

Not exactly the same, but there's always this, et al.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 29, 2016)

Anyone up for a pool on how long it takes for she/he/it  to sneak in again????


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 30, 2016)

480sparky said:


> I'm just trying to figure out what to do with the Koenigsegg, Porsche, Lamborghini, Bugatti and Ferrari I got for my birthday today.



You ignore them and continue to drive one of your Teslas!!!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 30, 2016)

480sparky said:


> I'm just trying to figure out what to do with the Koenigsegg, Porsche, Lamborghini, Bugatti and Ferrari I got for my birthday today.



Contact hot wheels and ask them what the expected collector value will be in 10 years?

Lol


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 30, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> she's banned anyway so...her profile probably doesnt matter too much now.



Why is she banned. Her point of view seemed quite amusing


----------



## Frank F. (Dec 30, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> kap55 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually twice banned previously.  Desert Rose = Advanced Photo = Watchful
> ...




It depends. One can find these guys annoying or scurrilous funny.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > she's banned anyway so...her profile probably doesnt matter too much now.
> ...


Failure to do right.


----------



## runnah (Dec 30, 2016)

Frank F. said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > she's banned anyway so...her profile probably doesnt matter too much now.
> ...



Reasons


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm just trying to figure out what to do with the Koenigsegg, Porsche, Lamborghini, Bugatti and Ferrari I got for my birthday today.
> ...



Send them to the Myth Busters crew so we can all watch them get crashed, burned, blown up or any combination.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2016)

snowbear said:


> Send them to the Myth Busters crew so we can all watch them get crashed, burned, blown up or any combination.



Unfortunately, I think they've closed up.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 30, 2016)

didn't she start out here as a total noob with like ZERO skill at all? Now she's saying her clients hand out $6500 cameras as tips?

Man. She must have improved a LOT.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2016)

480sparky said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Send them to the Myth Busters crew so we can all watch them get crashed, burned, blown up or any combination.
> ...


We can give them to fire departments for auto extrication practice.  Cutting them up is almost as much fun as blowing them up.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 30, 2016)

unpopular said:


> didn't she start out here as a total noob with like ZERO skill at all? Now she's saying her clients hand out $6500 cameras as tips?
> 
> Man. She must have improved a LOT.



My guess, she took Watchful's course on advanced photography in 3 easy steps.  Bet she probably even got to ride around with Rick and TC in the helicopter.

Man, some people just get all the luck...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 30, 2016)

I wonder what her tax returns look like...


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 30, 2016)

unpopular said:


> I wonder what her tax returns look like...



I guess we can only hope one of her other personalities is a top notch CPA....


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2016)

unpopular said:


> I wonder what her tax returns look like...



They all claim each other as dependents.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 30, 2016)

480sparky said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what her tax returns look like...
> ...



I wonder if they take it upon themselves to appoint some sort of executive officer for the week...


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



Hopefully they appoint one of the more lucid personalities.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2016)

The last one was a ray of sunshine.    I don't really remember the others.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey, I have too many cameras. I keep getting (purchasing) old cameras, even ones I already have.
What to do ?
I try to get rid of them ... though no one wants to take (buy) them from me.
I am sooooo sad.


Umm, when is someone going to stop this thread ?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2016)

Why end it?  They will sign up again under a new name, maybe even post here, get called out,  get banned yet again - it's a cycle.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 30, 2016)

Ah, the Cycle of Life.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2016)

dxqcanada said:


> Ah, the Cycle of Life.



Circle.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2016)

I think in this case it's closer to an oval.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 30, 2016)

snowbear said:


> I think in this case it's closer to an oval.



More likely, a Fabonnaci spiral.


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2016)

Either way, it's a cluster****

Photo of the Month -- Nominate; Vote; Save a Puppy!
Tired of the same old routine?  Enter the Sm4him Memorial Monthly Photo Challenge


----------

